# treats



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got my first hedgie and she won't eat any of the treats I give her.
I've given her banana,carrots,and a meal worm but she won't eat!

any ideas? :?:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How old is she and how long have you had her for?


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

she's about two months and I've had her for a day.


(but she eats the cat food I gave her) :?:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She's still adjusting to her new surroundings. 

I've never had a baby hedgehog as both my piggies came to us when they were older, but I've read you should wait until the baby is adjusted to new home to offer any treat. I'm not sure how long to wait, but definitely don't offer any treats yet. Someone with come soon and tell when you should offer treats.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!! And welcome!!

I'd give her a week or so, then give her a tiny, tiny bit of ONE treat. Then if she likes it, the next day you can give her a bit more, etc etc. If you give her too much new stuff, she'll end up with an upset tummy. If she doesn't like it, you can try a tiny bit of something else. You can try again with the stuff she's refused cuz they tend to change their minds without logical reasons. :roll: 

I have tried everything under the sun with Snarf. Mealies and dried apple rings. That's it. Only two treats on the planet for him. Weirdo.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think you can probably try a mealie soon, too...I buy the small ones so cuz I use them to bribe him and need a LOT...some are teeny so you could try one in a few days, I would think. Just don't go crazy and feed her 50 of them.  

If I'm totally out to lunch on this someone will jump in and tell ya what to do.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll try it, 
Thanks


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Holly ate her first mealworm today! 
yesterday she ate half of one. (there where meal worm guts every where)
Yuck!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> (there where meal worm guts every where)
> Yuck!


You get used to it. :roll:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Still, it was gross.
I didn't get it why she didn't eat the whole thing.
Hedgies are weird. :roll:


----------

